# Ma blackpowder buck



## woodville (Dec 23, 2008)

Got this guy in the backyard this afternoon.Pics to big can't downsize?


----------



## Ljute (Dec 23, 2008)

Appears he got away.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

Pic didn't work.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 24, 2008)

I didnt get around to getting tags. 

I dont really wanna be that other kind of hunter either.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

Well are ya gonna post a pic or what. You got our curiosity up and now you gotta satisfy it.lol


----------

